
Prostate Cancer Breakthrough - hsnewman
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7096959/Prostate-cancer-breakthrough-New-treatment-seek-destroy-tumours-avoid-chemotherapy.html
======
masonic
What deactivates the Lutetium-177 after the targeted cancer cell is dead?

